# Dildo, Vibrators advise - first time



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all, I want to buy a vibrating dildo to spice things up with my wife. Althought she may not be very opened to the idea yet, she is not against it either - in my book knowing my wife, I have to go ahead and just buy it and introduce it one of these nights when the things are hot and she probably will let me try to give her pleasure that way. So to al the woman out there, could you please recomend something that can be use as a vaginal dildo vibrator - the idea is that it can help my wife to reach orgasm when trying anal....also I understand that while making love (before anal) that to help her not to feel any pain, an anal dildo should be placed (smaller than my thing) to make sure when we do the switch, she is more confortable - any advise will be very much appriciate it. Thanks


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am looking for a dildo that vibrates since I heard that while having anal the feeling of the vibrating dildo inside of her vagina can be felt on my penis as well which triggers powerful orgasms for both of us....any advise? please?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

What the wife and I like are the little eggs. She likes the both vaginally, anally and to be run across her clitoris. I really enjoy placing it on her clit and then entering her missionary position. I can feel it while I'm inside and it drives her really insane to have that running while I'm inside her. 

When we do have anal sex, she doesn't want anything on her vagina or her clitoris as she wants to orgasm only anally (and yep women can orgasm anally).


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good for you and your wife that can experience all those level of pleasure...last night we finish with anal and to me it was very good for her not so much as she could not orgasm from it - she said that is was ok, but to me, our goal should be to try to find that combination of things that can bring her to orgasm when havin anal - to me this is a fantasy...

Since she does not climax from clit stimulation but rather penetration, I think the best way to go would be with a dildo (not too big) that vibrates to provide extra stimulation...any advise from the ladies...I just want a name so I can order it online...thanks


----------

